# New Breeding Award Member



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I wanted to let everyone know that StryfeMP is the newest member to earn the breeding award. He has been successful at breeding Pygo Nattereri, and his attempts at breeding continue.

Congrats StryfeMP, and keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if I could add the breeding award to my sig. I've been in the hobby for quite some time and have had some success in breeding rbp and am now working on survival rates. I've got projects going on right now. But here are some pictures of my past progress which I believe should earn me my breeding award. Thanks.

From my very first batch of eggs, there was only one who came out as the only survivor, he ate the rest, there were 10 of them, he was the biggest one of them all.
Heres pictures of the eggs with the male guarding over them, June 22nd.
View attachment guarding.BMP

View attachment eggsyes.BMP


And here is the sole survivor in all his glory, lol.








This is the picture of another successful batch with about 25 individuals:
Here is a picture of them as eggs, August 31st








And here is a picture of them now








Thanks very much.
StryfeMP

At last, *sigh, breeding award is mine! MWAHAHHAHHAHAH =]~

Good look Coldfire.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats............


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

congrats, u well deserve it with your hard work and efforts.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

thank you


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Cngradulations!
Now if only I had the time to grow out my fry.
Atleast one.
Hmm...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

congratulations


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats Sir....


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

=]


----------



## RICARDO (Jul 3, 2006)

congrats good deserved award nice ps


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks much.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

good work man cograts on the award


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

much appreciated, I just recently switched up tanks and when I put all my fish together, all the old school reds that I started with, another couple decided to pair up, I've got a few clutches of eggs now and they're doing great, I'll probably start another thread to document it


----------

